# Anyone looking for morel group in GA?



## xboogieshoesx (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm new to morel hunting this year and was wondering if anyone needs a couple scouts to go out with them maybe to check out some new grounds? I have a few spots to check on my own but would love to learn a little more!


----------



## litterbitt (Feb 27, 2014)

Hubby and I are new to it this year as well. I try to look while I am trailriding with my horse, I heard there are morels up near where I camp in the Oconee Nat'l forest. Excited to find some! We are living east of Columbus. You?

Liz and Norman


----------



## art2312 (Feb 27, 2014)

Been hunting/studying fungi for about a year now, with no hunting partners.... Northwest GA does not seem to have any Mycophiles, aside from me  I'm down for a hunt, if you guys are around me.


----------



## xboogieshoesx (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm just north east of Atlanta in norcross area but I frequent the north ga mountains and I'm willing to drive anywhere in reason. I've been hunting for 2 years now with very good luck with black trumpets oysters of many kinds chickens hens wood ears and such. Have cultivated my own wild strains as well. I am more then willing to compile a list of possible places to look that have a neutral benefit to all of us I you are interested!


----------



## art2312 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Boogie, thats sweet! I've been wanting a good hunting partner for like 6 months now lol. I've had lots of luck on my own, like oysters, CoTw, chants, 1 Hericium sp. (Hericium erinaceus i think it was), Amanita muscaria var. persicina (lots) just a bunch of incredible stuff. OH, and i found this abandoned soccer field and baseball field FULL of Agaricus campestris!!!! POUNDS of 'em  that was my best find to date! But i would LOVE to go on a hunt with someone more experienced than myself.I've only been living in Ga for a little over a year so I am still new. My job is extremely flexible, so I can hunt almost whenever I want, so hit me up sir! I'm ready to hunt down some fungi!! :mrgreen:


----------



## xboogieshoesx (Feb 26, 2014)

That sounds great man I'm a chef so I usually go after the generic edibles and as far as lions mains go I normally find at least 3 a year. There's some different styles of hunting and I usually do an area search with the gf. Until I find a good spot then do tree spot searches. I don't know that I'm a professional at all but I definitely pick a fungi and search for that one specifically. I have access to a large amount of land far south near ashburn ga that's private but not sure if the morels pop up that far south. Still doin some mapping. If you throw me your cell number or email I can share a little more with you. You say your in north west ga near what town? I've been here for about 7 years but only hunting for 2 so I have been learning the trees this year. I have both audobon tree and mushroom field guides as a focal point on new fungi. I look forward to forming a group with you an extra pair I eyes always help!


----------



## art2312 (Feb 27, 2014)

I normally go out with the intention of targeting one or two specific species but I normally get side tracked as soon as I step into the woods :mrgreen: I just love learning about the outdoors and I absolutely love being outside! My email is " [email protected] " I'm living in Rome right now. Close to Cartersville. And no worries, I'm no professional either  So, just email some info, I'll shoot you my number and whatnot and we'll go from there. I've been finding some awesome stuff lately! Only Oysters for the last month or two, as far as edibles go at least.


----------



## bwired (Apr 21, 2014)

hi I live in Dallas Georgia and do a lot of mushroom looking hunting I've had great luck with chantrelles but only a few morels anyone wanting to go looking out in this area or nearby I'm willing to drive I have a lot of places I can look just not sure of the exact habitat I should be looking at anybody game drop me a line I work days off weekends my email address is [email protected] just drop me a line or message me here I'd love to go and learn new things


----------



## davidjo (Apr 24, 2014)

Has anyone found any Morels around the Rome Cartersville Adairsville Location???? I'm new to the hunting but would really love to have some this year.. if anyone can help that would be great..


----------



## bwired (Apr 21, 2014)

anyone want to get together this Saturday morning and if the weathers good and try some spots I have some spots in the Dallas area that I'd like to check out just need some more feet and eyes or if you're nearby and have some areas you like to check out I'm up for that too [email protected]


----------



## tresden (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey I'm an avid hunter but new to morels. I believe the season is quickly approaching and I would love the company of any fellow hunters! I've looked for morels every year but haven't found any yet. They seem much more elusive, but are probably my most coveted find.

Anyway, any interest and feel free to reach out! I'd drive hours for a good hunt!


----------



## survivaleye (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm located in the Dallas/ douglasville area if any fellow mushroomer is interested in shareing info feel free to text me at 404-397-8139 or email at [email protected]


----------



## morelboy (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm in Dahlonega -- new here -- but would drive to a place and meet folks if you think there's good promise of morels.... My email is [email protected] Our office is closed on Good Friday, so I'm planning an outing then, but would be open to Saturday or Sunday as well. It's going to be warm, and with recent rains this should be about perfect.


----------



## ysidro (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm around Macon / Perry. I'm hoping to go mushroom hunting with a more seasoned hunter, but it appears most folks are up in the ATL area.
@xBOOGIESHOESx , @litterbitt , are either of you still around? Anyone else?

Please e-mail me -- [email protected]


----------

